

Chilling Letter From Chinese Factory Worker Found In Saks Fifth Avenue Bag - daegloe
http://www.businessinsider.com/letter-in-saks-bag-from-china-2014-4

======
Zhenya
The concepts and ideas in this story are important to note. However, its very
suspicious that she worked for a nonprofit fighting to protect workers and
then found this letter. The alleged prisoner also could not confirm details
from the letter. Seems staged.

~~~
jlgaddis
_> Njong was able to identify key facts in the letter unprompted such as it's
mention of Samuel Eto'o, a professional soccer player on English premiere
league team Chelsea, who like Njong is from Cameroon in West Africa._

~~~
Zhenya
Thank you I misread that part.

